# Support



## Xorial (Mar 27, 2005)

One thing I would like to see....the other EN products supporting EoMR a bit. I understand the need to support the core rules in such products, but it doubles the work for DMs when there isnt any cross support. I've read that there is some magic rules in _Steam & Steel_ for intergrating spells with the tech. Why not do some of the same thing with the magic system that you produce? A little "cross pollination" would go a long way to promoting EN Products.


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 28, 2005)

Part of the issue is that we have multiple lines being written at the same time, and not all of the authors are familiar with EOM.  I am, however, working on the idea of an Elements of Magic line of products, one of which could easily be a conversion book of material from our other products.  It's at least a month or two off, but I wonder who might be interested in writing for it.

I will, however, try to make any future products I work on have some tie-in with EOM.  I'm also working on EOM mini-products, but they're on the back burner right now.  I definitely want something out by May, though.

Is there anything in particular you'd be interested in seeing, either for new stuff or rules conversions?  Steam & Steel and EOM-R were developed at the same time, but with no interaction between the writers, but yeah, it would've been nice for some connections.


----------



## Xorial (Mar 28, 2005)

There isnt any particular product, but I had considered getting _Steam & Steel_. Glad to hear the explanation. Seeing that there is some tie-in may make a future product more viable to me as a purchase. It would be a huge product to do, but some stat blocks for SRD monsters with EoMR abilities would be nice. BUT, that wouldnt actually be original work, so I wont be holding my breath. I like the EN Arsenal products, though I have only purchased one, the Two-bladed Sword. It was the only one that has much bearing in the campaigns that I run. The key thing would be an EoMR line, like you suggested already. To tell the truth, I was a little dissapointed with _Lyceian Arcana_. I liked the redone core classes and the new classes, but the traditions really didnt seem as fleshed out of a concept as they could have been. I believe that the traditions didnt seem as individual as they could have been. I would have thought that Magical Boons specific to the Tradition, as well as the feats, would have fleshed them out more. I am considering using the alt class ideas for specialist wizards fro WotC's _Unearthed Arcana_ as the basis to some Tradition specific boons in my campaign, if I ever get anybody to play a arcane caster of any type, lol.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 25, 2005)

I went over quite a number of the Monster Manual critters and gave them the subtypes that EoM would have them, as well as making notes of which energy resistances, immunities and vulnerabilities they should have, with a sprinkle of thoughts for changing some special abilities to do EoM element damage instead of the one listed for them.

I think I'll dig up the thread...


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 25, 2005)

Ah, here it is >link<

At this time, I'm only up to Ghoul, but I think I'll carry on with that the coming week, now that I actualy remembered it again.


----------

